

Cinderella - CLI app to manage open source dev on OSX - tzm
http://www.atmos.org/cinderella/

======
teilo
Needs virtualenv and virtualenvwrapper. These days, almost no one develops in
Python without them.

------
hackermom
What extra does the user get from an additional installation of Python and
Ruby as contained in this package? (OS X already has Python, Ruby, Perl, PHP
and a lot more, since forever.)

~~~
teilo
Python 2.7, and a canonical install of Ruby (the native install has problems,
or at least it used to).

